# Need help identifying p226 cerakote trigger: DAO or DA/SA?



## dvc6090 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi...I'm new here and have been searching all over the internet for the answer to this question. I've been looking at the p226 cerakote and half the places I look have it listed as Double-Action, while the other half say it's DA/SA. As I understand it, this pistol has a SRT. Is it possible to be double-action only and have an SRT? Also, I was under the impression that DAO sku numbers would have DAK in the number.

Why is this gun with night sites and SRT so much cheaper than other versions?

E26R9CRTSS (as far as I can tell, all the model numbers are the sam
$761.91 - Sig Sauer P226 Semi-automatic Double Action Full 9MM 4.4" Alloy Cerakote Plastic 15Rd 1 Mag Fixed Night Sights E26R9CRTSS Says Double Action
Sig Sauer P226 Cerakote 9mm | Sig Sauer Guns and Accessories Says DA/SA
used Sig Sauer P226R 9mm Night Sights 2 Tone $689.00 SHIPS FREE Says DA/SA
SIG E26R9CRTSS 226 9MM RLCERFN NS SRT $777.00 SHIPS FREE Says Double-action, but the reviewer says DA/SA

Thanks for helping a newbie...


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

I haven't seen any of those with DAK, but it is possible. If it has an SRT, it is definitely DA/SA. No SRT with DAK.


----------



## dvc6090 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. After digging around some more. I'm 95% sure these are all DA/SA. I'm just not sure why some websites say double-action but don't say DA/SA.


----------

